# 0900 Abo zahlen obwohl minderjährig



## Oli92 (9 Juli 2009)

Ja hallo, 
ich habe ein problem, und zwar habe ich vor 1 Jahr, mit 16 Jahren, auf einer party mit kumpels bei einer dieser 0900 nummern angerufen. Wir waren auch schon ziemlich betrunken. Danach kamen 2 Briefe einmal mit der einer Mahnung und einmal mit der Drohung eines Inkassounternehmens. 
Angegebn in der Werbung waren 3 Cent pro Minute, an Kleingedrucktes erinnere ich mich zumindest nicht mehr. DUrch den Anruf, der keine 2 Sekunden dauerte, da diese Leute die mich verbunden hatten sofort erkannten das ich nicht 18 sei, habe ich dann ein Abo abgeschlossen über 30 Tage. 
Nach der ersten Rechung waren es 54 euro die ich zu bezahlen hatte, im 2. Brief bereits 62. Im Internet habe ich dann gelesen das man das eifnach ignorieren sollte, da es sich bei dem Betrag nicht lohnen würde Inkasso zu schicken oder Strafverfahren einzuleiten. 
Heute bekomme ich einen Anruf das die Telefongesellschaft mich vor Gericht bringen möchte es sei denn ich bezahle jetzt 128,50 Euro. 
Den Namen der Gesellschaft kenne ich nicht mehr da ich dachte diese Sache hätte sich erledigt und ich die Recnungen weggeworfen hatte.
Jetzt frage ich mich ist das nur ein Bluff mit den Drohungen vom Strafverfahren oder können die mich wirklich drankriegen? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Teleton (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 Abo zahlen obwohl minderjährig*

Bist Du sicher, dass 0900-Nummern angerufen wurden? Von dem was Du schilderst hört es sich eher nach der üblichen Methode: "Werbung mit unzureichendem Kostenhinweis, Ortsnetznummer und angebliches Abo" an.
Dazu passt auch der Anruf der Telefongesellschaft sowie die 3 Cent pro Minute. 
Eine 0900 würde über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet. 

Bei der ersten Variante gilt folgendes:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-108.html#post284163

Bei echten 0900 wird schwieriger. Sag aber erstmal  was das für Nummern waren.


----------



## Oli92 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 Abo zahlen obwohl minderjährig*

Stimmt ... Vision Bill hieß die Firma. Erinner mich wieder daran


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 Abo zahlen obwohl minderjährig*

Hier geht es weiter:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-117.html#post285626


----------

